# Ditra vs RedGard



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

What do you Go Board guys use for seams and nails/screws?? And how long of a cure??
Thanks


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

goneelkn said:


> What do you Go Board guys use for seams and nails/screws?? And how long of a cure??
> Thanks


Fiber tape and thinset on cement board seams for me. Tape everything the day you install it with fast set, then redgaurd right over it all for an overnight cure.

Kerdi the next day and you are ready for tile.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

NYCB said:


> Fiber tape and thinset on cement board seams for me. Tape everything the day you install it with fast set, then redgaurd right over it all for an overnight cure.
> 
> Kerdi the next day and you are ready for tile.


Go Board specifies Polyurethene for sealing them. Takes to long to cure.
I did the same for cement board. Use Kerdi band for the Kerdi boards now. Go Board is so much cheaper than Kerdi board, but the delay for the poly curing is a deal breaker.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

The schluter stuff is great, and all I've used since being out on my own. The last bathroom I did I decided not to use kerdi board due to a couple things I haven't liked about it - going back to cover the screws and it flexes, even after tile is installed. This tub got green board walls with sheets of kerdi over it, i felt like it went much faster that way. I still use the pre fab niches. 

Shower pans are fantastic, completely customizable

- Rich


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

The flex thing was my biggest concern with the boards.

I liked the Kerdi membrane over drywall.

Drywalling the entire surround would be easier than transitioning to cement board anyway. 👍


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

The trickiest part for me is not getting kerdi fix all over everything when running the kerdi to the tub. If you get it somewhere you don't want it, I've found it's easier to let it dry and peel it off later

I did really like using the 2" boards for the tub deck I did last year, so much easier than using lumber and cement board. I'll keep using kerdi board for those situations, but I'll stick with the membrane for walls

- Rich


----------

